# Led lighting



## tankerpaul50 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thinking of changing the light bulbs on my hobby to LED has anyone done this and is it worth it what type of bulbs also has anyone a link to a supplier Regards Paul


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have just changed over to them at the Startford show.

They are very good, If I was you go to a show and see them working there the guy we bought from was very good as we had to change two as they where side pin and the rest where back pins.

Also we have a main light and that would only take a round cylinder type.

If we had done it by post we would have bought the wrong bits and would still be trying to sort it out.

Can not think of the supplier but can let you know next week when I have been to the van. 


All the lamps are Sony brand and have a 30,000 hr life.

Andy


----------

